# Foi há 29 anos



## Hazores (1 Jan 2009 às 14:11)

Bom dia 

Faz hoje 29 anos que um sismo grande intensidade abalou os Açores.

Estavamos então em 1980, num dia em que o Sol brilhava e derrepente ficou escuro, quando por volta das 16:42 (hora dos Açores) um violento sismo ocorreu com uma intensidade de 7.2 na escala de Richter e uma profundidade hipocentral estimada de 10 km e com epicentro situado no mar cerca de 35 km a SSW de Angra do Heroísmo. 

O sismo foi sentido um pouco por todo a arquipélago, mas foi sentido de um modo especial no grupo central, mais concretamente nas ilhas Terceira e S. Jorge.

o sismo destrui cerca de 80% dos edifícios da cidade de Angra do Heroísmo e causou grandes danos nas ilhas Terceira (em especial nas Doze Ribeiras em que nesta freguesia poucas foram as casas que ficaram de pé e em Santa Bárbara), em São Jorge (em especial em Santo Antão e na vila do Topo) e na Graciosa.  

 Morreram 71 pessoas (51 na Terceira e 20 em São Jorge) e ficaram mais de 400 com ferimentos. Ficaram danificadas mais de 15 500 edifícios, causando cerca de 15 000 desalojados.

Foram tempos dificeis que se viveram por estas ilhas, a viverem de forma deplorável (passados quase 30 ainda existem bairros de casas construídas dessa altura), mas por vezes à males que vem por bem; A ilha Terceira recompôs-se do sismo e evolui de uma forma fantástica conseguindo mesmo tornar-se numa Cidade Património Mundial após a destruição do sismo.


É bom relembrar por tudo o que este povo passou e sofreu e a forma como consegui superar!

um Feliz ano de 2009 para todos!

cump

helder


----------



## Z13 (1 Jan 2009 às 15:11)

É uma efeméride que nos vem lembrar que o chão destas ilhas é uma autentica panela de pressão, que de tempos em tempos necessita de uma válvula de escape...

E não são apenas os terramotos, quase diários, que as atormentam... pois a nível vulcanológico estão situadas numa zona crítica.

São lindas (já pude conhecer todo o grupo central com excepção da Graciosa, que vi ao largo), mas um local de facto arriscado para viver. E os açorianos têm essa noção!



________


----------



## iceworld (1 Jan 2009 às 16:32)

Já fiz umas quantas viagens, mas os Açores foi o sítio mais bonito que vi em toda a vida.


----------



## Hazores (1 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

Zoelae13 disse:


> E não são apenas os terramotos, quase diários, que as atormentam... pois a nível vulcanológico estão situadas numa zona crítica.
> 
> São lindas (já pude conhecer todo o grupo central com excepção da Graciosa, que vi ao largo), mas um local de facto arriscado para viver. E os açorianos têm essa noção!
> 
> ...



Já fiz umas quantas viagens, mas os Açores foi o sítio mais bonito que vi em toda a vida.  


Pois é iceworld, isto é magnifico de se viver, e temos paisagens fantásticas, muitas delas por culpa dos sismos e vulcões que se fizeram sentir ao longo dos tempos...


----------



## jorgepaulino (18 Ago 2009 às 13:46)

Hazores disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> ...
> 
> Estavamos então em 1980, num dia em que o Sol brilhava e derrepente ficou escuro, quando por volta das 16:42 (hora dos Açores) um violento sismo ocorreu ...



Peço desculpa pelo desenterro, mas dos relatos que li sobre o terramoto de Lisboa também li algo sobre o ficar escuro.

Que relação existe com um sismo, ou trata-se apenas de uma mera narração no texto ?


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Ago 2009 às 21:34)

olá...

Pode-me estar a escapar algum pormenor importante ( é provável!), mas também ainda hoje não consigo perceber qual a associação (se é que é possível) entre eventos deste tipo e as condições atmosféricas nesse dado momento!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (6 Jun 2010 às 00:31)

Sim realmente foi um forte sismo. Foi sentido além da Terceira, S.Jorge e Graciosa, nas ilhas do Pico, Faial e na zona oeste de São Miguel.
Foi de natureza tectónica. Infelizmente não me recordo, porque nesta altura não vivia nos Açores mas os meus tios e avós lembram-se perfeitamente como se fosse ontem.
Basta dizer que a intensidade do sismo foi tão grande que até nos Ginetes (freguesia da zona oeste de S.Miguel) houve algumas quebradas de terras dos montes mais altos e alguns danos materiais nas habitações mais rurais de pedra.

Mas além do sismo de 1980, os Açores foram palco de muitos outros sismos destruidores ainda no século XX. Basta dar uma olhada na Cronologia de desastres dos Açores para vermos os quantos abalos e ainda erupções vulcânicas fustigaram o arquipélago. Mas o maior abalo de que há memória nos Açores aconteceu no século XVIII em S.Jorge e é conhecido como o "Mandado de Deus". Foi este sismo estrondoso e destruidor que deu origem às actuais fajãs de S.Jorge. Fora isso as únicas ilhas que escapam são as das Flores, Corvo e Santa Maria, porque de resto todas as restantes ilhas são potencialmente activas a nível tectónico e vulcânico. Basta dizer que todos os dias surgem sismos nos Açores.


----------

